# Circle D Norwich Event



## Persil (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all!

Just passing this along:

There's a Circle D Norwich event taking place on the 27th of April if anyone's in the area and is interested in going at the Bell Hotel Pub in the city centre. Please see the link below!

https://www.facebook.com/events/190340631113524/?ref=3

Hope everyone's okay!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 13, 2013)

Hope it goes well Persil !


----------

